

Skype, Founders Settlement in the Works - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2009/11/01/skype-vs-founders-settlement/

======
blintson
Does anybody else think this is really, really funny? The Skype founders sold
their company for billions of dollars and _didn't sell the technology_. It's
kinda cool that it's two guys dicking with a massive corporation instead of
the other way around.

------
_ck_
They are crazy to try to buy it back now, unless it's just a ploy to milk more
money out of the original sale.

There are a bunch of lower cost DIY voip services and Google Voice could crush
them in a year.

